# Movies you just hafta watch when they are on



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Tonight I was just about to sit down and read a book (Lone Survivor) when I just happened to flip through the guide on my cable box and suddenly I couldnt walk away from the tv until I finished watching *Stand By Me*. Well, after I finished that movie, I somehow bumped the remote and *The Shawshank Redemption* was on... yup, watched the rest of that one too.

This got me to thinkin', what movies do you fellers get sucked into when they are on (even if you have seen them dozens of times like the two I watched tonight)?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I swear, TBS, TNT, and USA are always playing the same movies, just on a 2 month rotation. I find the wife watching these re-runs each time it rolls around to playing. Movies like You've Got Mail, Sleepless in Seattle, Harry Potter, Lord Of The Rings, etc. etc. I can't stand those shows, so I insist the channel be changed. 

The movies I get stuck watching are Jeremiah Johnson, Walking Tall, Shooter, Gone In 60 Seconds, Fast and Furious, Step Brothers, 40 Year Old Virgin, Dumb and Dumber, and Oceans 11. Stuff like that I actually enjoy watching on a regular basis.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Lately, it's been X-Men: First Class.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Road house -oOo-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

For years I have been looking for a movie starring Gary Cooper. "Sgt. York" is the true story of Alvin York and his internal battle about going off the to WWI. It finally came on recently. I was able to figure out the DVR and I'm set.

Others I can't resist: All the Dirty Harry movies.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Unforgiven, Outlaw Josey Wales (pretty much anything with Clint)

A river runs through it.

The Godfather, Forrest Gump, Braveheart, Dances with Wolves

man, their are a lot of those.


----------

